# Ταινίες με διάλογο σε νεκρές γλώσσες



## Earion (Jun 23, 2011)

*Νεκρές γλώσσες με ψυχή *
της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή​Μια που η επικαιρότητα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα φωτεινή, ας πάμε δύο χιλιετίες πίσω. Το Σάββατο προβλήθηκε στο Arte ένα δραματοποιημένο ντοκιμαντέρ για την αρχαία Ρώμη, το οποίο φέρει γαλλικούς υπότιτλους αφού οι ηθοποιοί μιλούν λατινικά.

Ο σκηνοθέτης του, ο Φαμπρίς Ουρλιέ, παραδέχεται ότι όταν πρωτοείδε την αμερικανική σειρά του ΗΒΟ «Ρώμη», γνωστή στους τηλεθεατές του ΣΚΑΪ, αφενός εντυπωσιάστηκε «από το εύρος της ιστορικής τοιχογραφίας» και αφετέρου ενοχλήθηκε επειδή «είναι παράξενο ν’ ακούς τον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα να μιλάει αγγλικά».

Να ’τανε μόνο ο Καίσαρας! Χάρη στο Χόλιγουντ, έχουμε συνηθίσει να ακούμε Αφρικανούς φύλαρχους, Κινέζους πολέμαρχους του Μεσαίωνα, ιθαγενείς της Πολυνησίας, ακόμα και ανθρώπους των σπηλαίων να μιλάνε αγγλικά. «This is Sparta!» δεν ούρλιαζε ο Λεωνίδας στους κινηματογραφικούς «300»; Μια από τις σπάνιες εξαιρέσεις ήταν το «Χορεύοντας με τους λύκους» του Κέβιν Κόστνερ, όπου αρκετοί διάλογοι ήταν σε μια διάλεκτο των Ινδιάνων Σιου.

Τρία χρόνια χρειάστηκαν για την προετοιμασία αυτού του ντοκιμαντέρ που έχει τίτλο «Η μοίρα της Ρώμης» και καλύπτει το χρονικό διάστημα 44-30 π. Χ., δηλαδή από τη δολοφονία του Καίσαρα μέχρι την αυτοκτονία της Κλεοπάτρας και του Μάρκου Αντωνίου. Ο λατινιστής Πολ Μαριούς Μαρτέν, ομότιμος καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Μονπελιέ-ΙΙΙ, ανέλαβε να αποδώσει τους διαλόγους όχι απλώς σε «ορθά» λατινικά, αλλά στα λατινικά της καθομιλουμένης. Συμβουλεύτηκε ειδικούς στη λατινική γραμματική, αλλά όπως εξηγεί ο ίδιος, από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα «οι γλωσσολογικές έρευνες μας έχουν επιτρέψει να ορίσουμε μια προφορά πιο πιστή στην πραγματικότητα του 1ου π. Χ. αιώνα σε σύγκριση με αυτήν που χρησιμοποιείται στους καθολικούς ναούς». Μια από τις πηγές που έχουν καθοδηγήσει και έχουν επιβεβαιώσει αυτές τις έρευνες είναι οι επιγραφές που έχουν βρεθεί, π. χ., στην Πομπηία και είχαν γραφτεί από σχεδόν αγράμματους εργάτες εκείνης της εποχής που χρησιμοποιούσαν τη φωνητική γραφή.

Στο ντοκιμαντέρ η Κλεοπάτρα μιλάει την κοινή ελληνιστική, αλλά με την προφορά της νέας ελληνικής που μιλάμε κι εμείς, καθώς στάθηκε πολύ δύσκολη η ακριβής αναπαραγωγή του τρόπου που μιλούσαν τότε.

Το τρέιλερ που έχει αναρτηθεί στο ΥοuTube είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακό, ακόμα και για όσους δεν ξέρουν γρι λατινικά. Στόχος του σκηνοθέτη ήταν να αποδοθεί όσο το δυνατόν πιο πιστά το κλίμα της εποχής, ενώ στη γενική κατηγορία «κλίμα» δεν ανήκουν μόνο τα κτίρια, τα έπιπλα, τα όπλα και τα ενδύματα, αλλά και ο προφορικός λόγος.
Η εμπορική σταδιοδρομία του ντοκιμαντέρ προβλέπεται λαμπρή, αφού ήδη αυτό έχει αγοραστεί από δέκα χώρες, σύμφωνα δε με γαλλικές πηγές, μια από αυτές είναι η Ελλάδα. Και το επόμενο σχέδιο του κ. Ουρλιέ: οι Περσικοί Πόλεμοι με διαλόγους στα αρχαία ελληνικά.

Να λοιπόν που η τηλεόραση μπορεί να υπενθυμίσει στους πολλούς ότι και οι νεκρές γλώσσες έχουν ψυχή.
​Καθημερινή, 22-6-2011​ 

Οι παρατηρητικοί θα θυμούνται ότι στην ταινία του Μελ Γκίμπσον _Τα Πάθη του Χριστού_ (2004) (αγγλικός τίτλος The Passion of the Christ, ταινία που είχε ξεσηκώσει πολύ σάλο για λόγους ιδεολογικούς, αλλά από καλλιτεχνική πλευρά δεν έλεγε τίποτα, οι διάλογοι γίνονταν σε «αποκαταστημένα» αραμαϊκά (ότι και να σημαίνει αυτό), ενώ οι Ρωμαίοι μιλούσαν λατινικά.

(Κι έτσι είχαμε την ευκαιρία, όσοι προσέχουμε αυτά τα ελάχιστα συμβολικά, να ακούσουμε στη λατινική της εκφορά την ερώτηση που κάνει ο Πιλάτος στο Χριστό, την τραγική, την αγωνιώδη, την αιώνια επίκαιρη ερώτηση, το Ένα και Μείζον Ερώτημα κάθε φιλοσοφίας και κάθε αναζήτησης: Quid est veritas? Είναι, όπως σημείωσαν οι θεολογούντες, η μόνη ευθεία ερώτηση σε όλα τα ευαγγέλια την οποία άφησε αναπάντητη ο Χριστός --αγκαλά και οι πιθανότητες είναι να έγινε ο διάλογος στα ελληνικά, την κοινή γλώσσα συνεννόησης της εποχής: Τι έστιν αλήθεια;).

Ωστόσο οι παθιασμένοι κινηματογραφόφιλοι μπορεί να θυμούνται και μια άλλη, σχεδόν πειραματική απόπειρα, με διαλόγους στα λατινικά. Ήταν η πρώτη ταινία του Ντέρεκ Τζάρμαν Sebastiane, που παριστάνει το μαρτύριο του αγίου Σεβαστιανού («το πρώτο φιλμ με διαλόγους εξολοκλήρου σε σωστά λατινικά»). Φυσικά, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς από τον Τζάρμαν, το θέμα της ταινίας είναι η αντρική ομοφυλοφιλία, έκδηλα αποτυπωμένη, θα έλεγα έως και προκλητικά παρουσιασμένη, περίπου σαν σοφτ πορνό, κάτι σαν αντιπαράθεση στις ταινίες τύπου Μπίλιτις του Ντέιβιντ Χάμιλτον που ήταν της μόδας τότε (μην ξεχνάτε τα ήθη της εποχής, ήταν στα 1976).


Εδώ, από τα πρώτα πλάνα της ταινίας, η επίκληση στον ανατέλλοντα ήλιο​


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2011)

Nτοκυμαντέρ δεν θα το έλεγα, πιο πολύ για θάυμa της τεχνολογίας με ολίγο παίξιμο από ανθρώπους




και το making of


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2011)

Στ’ αλήθεια πολύ εντυπωσιακό, SBE, και ευχαριστώ για τη συμπλήρωση. Δεν είναι βέβαια ντοκιμαντέρ, είναι αυτό το νέο είδος («μεικτόν αλλά νόμιμον»;) του ντοκιντράμα (ή μήπως ντοκιδράμα;)

Βέβαια, μόλις έρθει και προβληθεί στην Ελλάδα, θα ξεσηκωθούν οι μυγιάγγιχτοι ιστοριολογούντες και θα πουν το κοντό τους και το μακρύ τους:

ότι καλά τα λατινικά που ακούγονται αλλά παρατονισμένα
ότι οι Ρωμαίοι λεγεωνάριοι σε τάξη πορείας πορεύονταν σε φάλαγγες τεσσάρων τουλάχιστον ανδρών, κουβαλώντας στην πλάτη ένα απίστευτα βαρύ φορτίο (όλα τα συμπράγκαλα συν μια αξίνα) κι όχι χαλαροί και χαρούμενοι όπως στην ταινία
ότι η Κλεοπάτρα δεν ήταν ντυμένη σαν Αιγυπτία βασίλισσα της εποχής των φαραώ, ούτε ο στρατός της ήταν κωμικές φιγούρες βγαλμένες από τον Αστερίξ



Earion said:


> Για άλλη μια φορά καταλάβαμε ότι το Χόλλυγουντ δεν μπορεί να απεξαρτηθεί από τη συνήθεια να παρουσιάζει την ελληνιστική Αλεξάνδρεια ως αιγυπτιακή πόλη, γεμάτη ζωόμορφους θεούς και ιερογλυφικά, λες κι είμαστε στην εποχή των Ραμψήδων.



ότι το τόξο που χειρίζεται ο τοξότης με τη μακριά ποδιά καμιά σχέση δεν έχει με τα τόξα της εποχής (είναι νομαδικό, από αυτά που ήρθαν από την Κεντρική Ασία τέσσερις αιώνες μετά)
Τέτοια και άλλα θα πουν, αλλά ποιος τους ακούει;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 24, 2011)

Earion said:


> [*]ότι η Κλεοπάτρα δεν ήταν ντυμένη σαν Αιγυπτία βασίλισσα της εποχής των φαραώ, ούτε ο στρατός της ήταν κωμικές φιγούρες βγαλμένες από τον Αστερίξ
> [*]


 
Καλά ειδικά με την Κλεοπάτρα Ζ΄ κινηματογράφος και τηλεόραση έχουν τελικά πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Θυμίζω ότι και στην πολυδιαφημισμένη (και για την υποτιθέμενη ιστορική πιστότητά της) "Ρώμη" του HBO η Κλεοπάτρα παρουσιάζεται ως εντελώς μα εντελώς Αιγύπτια, ενώ απουσιάζει και το παραμικρό στοιχείο ελληνικότητας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Earion said:


> Δεν είναι βέβαια ντοκιμαντέρ, είναι αυτό το νέο είδος («μεικτόν αλλά νόμιμον»; ) του ντοκιντράμα (ή μήπως ντοκιδράμα; ).


Εφόσον _ντοκιμαντέρ = ταινία τεκμηρίωσης_, τότε _ντοκιουντράμα / ντοκιντραμά = δραματουργία τεκμηρίωσης_; :)




Earion said:


> Βέβαια, μόλις έρθει και προβληθεί στην Ελλάδα, θα ξεσηκωθούν οι μυγιάγγιχτοι ιστοριολογούντες και θα πουν το κοντό τους και το μακρύ τους:
> 
> ότι οι Ρωμαίοι λεγεωνάριοι σε τάξη πορείας πορεύονταν σε φάλαγγες τεσσάρων τουλάχιστον ανδρών, κουβαλώντας στην πλάτη ένα απίστευτα βαρύ φορτίο (όλα τα συμπράγκαλα συν μια αξίνα) κι όχι χαλαροί και χαρούμενοι όπως στην ταινία


Δεν φτάνει που ανάγκασαν τους κομπάρσους να μιλάνε σε νεκρές γλώσσες, ήθελες και να τους πεθάνουν στο κουβάλημα; Ξέρεις πού θα πήγαινε τότε το κόστος;


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως την Κλεοπάτρα για Γαλλίδα και μάλιστα ελαφρώς ανορεξικιά θα την έλεγα στα κλιπάκια. 
Και βεβαίως τι το ελληνικό περιμένετε τη στιγμή που στην Όπρα π.χ όποτε παίρνανε καμία μαύρη από το ακροατήριο και τη φτιάχνανε και τη χτενίζανε και μας τη δείχνανε μετά τα σχόλια ήταν "σαν Κλεοπάτρα".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και βεβαίως τι το ελληνικό περιμένετε τη στιγμή που στην Όπρα π.χ όποτε παίρνανε καμία μαύρη από το ακροατήριο και τη φτιάχνανε και τη χτενίζανε και μας τη δείχνανε μετά τα σχόλια ήταν "σαν Κλεοπάτρα".


Είχαν οι μαύρες τόσο χαρακτηριστικές μύτες;


----------



## psifio (Jun 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ πάντως την Κλεοπάτρα για Γαλλίδα και μάλιστα ελαφρώς ανορεξικιά θα την έλεγα στα κλιπάκια.


Πιστεύω πως τη διάλεξαν για τη μύτη.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ πάντως την Κλεοπάτρα για Γαλλίδα και μάλιστα ελαφρώς ανορεξικιά θα την έλεγα στα κλιπάκια. [...]



Εγώ πάντως αυτή την Ιταλίδα για Γαλλίδα για Κλεοπάτρα δεν θα την έλεγα με τίποτα ανορεξική, αλλά μάλλον εξαιρετικά ορεκτική. ;)


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Earion said:


> Οι παρατηρητικοί θα θυμούνται ότι στην ταινία του Μελ Γκίμπσον _Τα Πάθη του Χριστού_ (2004) (αγγλικός τίτλος The Passion of the Christ, ταινία που είχε ξεσηκώσει πολύ σάλο για λόγους ιδεολογικούς, αλλά από καλλιτεχνική πλευρά δεν έλεγε τίποτα, οι διάλογοι γίνονταν σε «αποκαταστημένα» αραμαϊκά (ότι και να σημαίνει αυτό), ενώ οι Ρωμαίοι μιλούσαν λατινικά.



Ε, όχι και νεκρή γλώσσα τα αραμαϊκά. Η one and only Μόνικα τα μιλάει φαρσί: 



> Μιλάει τέσσερις γλώσσες έχοντας γυρίσει ταινίες, μιλώντας και τις τέσσερις, καθώς και τα Αραμαϊκά.



(Ήταν τόσο χαριτωμένη και ακατανόητη η ασυνταξία, και είναι τόσο διαχρονικά χαριτωμένη η Μόνικα, που δεν ήθελα να χαθεί η φράση στο νήμα με τα μαργαριτάρια.)


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2012)

Δυστυχώς τα γενέθλιά της ήταν τον προηγούμενο μήνα. Να θυμηθούμε από του χρόνου να πούμε του Σαραντάκου να συμπληρώσει το μηνολόγιο του Σεπτεμβρίου.


----------

